# Lets get jacked training thread!!! Post daily training and pump pix



## samgraves82 (Oct 9, 2019)

Today was such a wonderful day lol!! 

QUADS/BACK

Squat warm up- 135?12 185x5 225x3 275x1 315x1 365x1(nailed it and yes I broke parallel)

Squats- 3?8?275

Hacks- 3?8

Leg ext-3?12 SS w/

Bulgarian split squat- 3?12

Wide grip Pulldowns- 3?15/10/8 SS w/

Seat cable row- 3?15/12/10

And again with not accepting my leg pic!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 10, 2019)

Back/hams
BB rows-4?8
Tbar row- 4?8/8/12/12
1arm tbar row- 4?8/8/12/12
Pull ups - 1?amrap
Lunges- 3?15yds
Leg press- 3?12/10/12 SS w/
Ham curl- 3?12/10/12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 13, 2019)

CHEST/ARMS TODAY
Bench press warm up- 135x5 185x5 225x3 275x2
Bench press- 4?6?230
Incline DB press- 3?6?80s
Incline cable fly- 3?12-15
Flat H.S.- 3?12/10/7
Incline H.S.- 3?8/12/10
Decline H.S.- 3?20/12/12
Chest press(technogym machine )- 3?12/12/15
Cable curls- 6?15-20 SS w/
Vbar pushdowns- 3?15-20 then 
Rope press down- 3?15





PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 14, 2019)

BACK/HAMS
Deads-135?12 225x5 315x5 405x5
RDL- 3x6x225
Seated cable row-4?15/12/15/15
Machine row(upper back)-3?15/15/12
Pulldowns w/ v bar-3?12
Leg press(high foot pos)-3?12/12/15 SS w/
Ham curls-3?12/12/15

PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 16, 2019)

Shoulders/traps(very light)

OHP-4?8

Upright rows-3?10/10/12

Laterals-3?12(w/ 27.5s gettin strong w/these) SS w/

Face pulls - 3?12

Machine laterals- 3?15/12/15 SS w/

Rev pec dec- 3?15/12/15

Shrugs w/ cable- 4?20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 24, 2019)

GOTTA GOOD ONE TONIGHT!!!
BACK/HAMS
DEADS- 135x8 225x5 315x3 405x1 455x1 then 505x1 PR BABY!!! Then 405x5.    315x8
T-bar(landmine) row(w/ v bar)- 4plates 4?8/8/8/10
Pull ups- 3?8/8/10
1-arm DB row- 1?10?75.    2?8/10?80
Ham curls- 3?10
Lunges- 4?15yds or so w/25s DB
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 24, 2019)

Nobody lift here? 

PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Arms today with zero strategy goin in and it was fun as hell. Never really done that before. Anyways,
Ez bar curls 3x12 ss w/
Str8 bar press downs- 3x12

Skull crushers - 3x12 SS w/
Cable curls w/ D handles- 3x15

Rope pushdowns - 3x15 SS w/
Cable behind body curls- 3x12

V bar press downs- 3x12 ss w/
High pulley 2 arm curls- 3x15 (like front double bi pose)

Had fun and crazy pump!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## REHH (Oct 25, 2019)

samgraves82 said:


> Nobody lift here?
> 
> PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail




Barely.......lol.

You do legs two days a row I saw in your first posts? No rest needed?


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 25, 2019)

REHH said:


> Barely.......lol.
> 
> You do legs two days a row I saw in your first posts? No rest needed?


Oh no. When started that here just threw up 2 to get started. Usually 3 days between. Sometimes 4.

PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## REHH (Oct 25, 2019)

samgraves82 said:


> Oh no. When started that here just threw up 2 to get started. Usually 3 days between. Sometimes 4.
> 
> PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail




Ahhh.....ok


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 27, 2019)

Quads/Back

Squats- 135x5 185x5 225x3 275x1 315?1 345?1(weak today)

Squats- 2x6x280

Hacks- 3?8

Leg ext- 3?12 SS w/

Bulgarian split squat - 3x12(per side)

Lat Pulldowns- 3?12 SS w/

Seated cable rows- 3?12

bumpman82@protonmail.com for a list 
 h-as.pharma@tutamail to order


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 28, 2019)

CHEST/BIS
Flat bench warm up- 135x5 185x5 225x3 275x1 315x1
Flat bench- 3?6?240
Incline DB press- 3?6?85s
Incline cable fly- 3?12
DB pullover- 3?12/12/10?70
Flat machine-3?12/12/10.5
DB curls- 3?10?40s/35s/35s
Rev curls- 3?12?75lbs
Ez bar curls-3?12?75lbs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bumpman82@protonmail.com for a list 
 h-as.pharma@tutamail to order


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 30, 2019)

Shoulders & traps/triceps day
Shoulder press- 3?8?150lb
BB Upright rows-4?12?95/95/105/105
Lateral raises- 4?12?27.5s super set w/ 
Face pulls - 4?12
Machine laterals- 3?12 Super set w/
Band pull aparts- 3?20/20/30
Cable shrugs- 4?15 SS w/
Rope pushdowns- 4?15
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bumpman82@protonmail.com for a list 
 h-as.pharma@tutamail to order


----------

